# Ammonium Sulfate vs Urea



## thegrassisgreener (Apr 16, 2019)

What is the difference between Ammonium Sulfate and Urea? Is one better than the other? Also, when laying down fast release nitrogen like this, do I water it in right away? Would it hurt to spread it one evening and water it in early the next morning? Also heard this can be dangerous for small dogs. I heard they get it on there feet and can get nitrate poisoning. Any truth to that? Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

Ammonium sulfate is 21-0-0+24S and urea is 46-0-0. So, urea is pretty much always going to be cheaper in terms of $/N. From a homeowner perspective, there's not a huge difference between the two other than the N content and the fact that ammonium sulphate is more acidic (and, of course, has sulphur).

You should water in either type of N as soon as you can. The next morning is no problem at all.


----------



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

Check out the @thegrassfactor video, all about nitrogen. He answers it really well in the video.


----------



## Bradymco11 (Jul 11, 2018)

If you have high pH soil, you'll want to use ammonium sulfate as your N source.


----------

